

Show HN: ConGrep – Searchable Congress - mstockton
http://congrep.com

======
mstockton
Using the Sunlight Congress API
([https://sunlightlabs.github.io/congress/](https://sunlightlabs.github.io/congress/)),
I added an interface to search for things like: \- Legislator voting records
(both Senators and Representatives) \- Top donor companies, industries, and
sectors for legislators \- Bills sponsored by legislators \- Committee
memberships for legislators \- Fundraising events directly benefiting
legislators \- Words and phrases most frequently used by specific legislators
\- Top legislative recipients and PAC recipients of specific companies and
organizations \- Recipient breakdown by party for specific companies and
organizations \- Lobbying firms and individuals hired by specific companies
and organizations \- Bills lobbied for by specific companies and organizations

All the data is open and accessible. I built this mainly to experiment with
AngularJS, Bootstrap, and the Sunlight APIs.

